# Heater Fan



## bora11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi the heater blower has stopped working on my 2007 TT fsi any one have any ideas? I have checked the fuses and they seem ok . I just wondered if any one else has had any problems or suggestions before I have to go to the dealers.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi bora11

Welcome to the forum

I have a 2006 and never had the problem
I sure some one will come along and may be able to help.
If you checked the fuses then I think the next thing to check is the voltage going to the motor

Hope you fix it

Phil


----------



## bora11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, just a bit off extra info all the lights are working on the fan dials and temp controller but there is no noticeable increase in fan /blower when turning it up !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi I think you should be looking at the motor 
Can you feel any flow of air coming from the vent when the car is not moving 
If not then must be the motor

Phil


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Check Fuse 12 on the top row, it is the supply for the 'Fresh Air blower'. (the fuse box is the one under bonnet on the passenger side).


----------



## bora11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help checked the fuses again with no luck.The fan / air flow dose not increase so I think the fan maybe dead. I expect I will have to take it to the dealers to get it checked out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It might be worth getting it checked out with VagCom which will interrogate the cars ECUs and report any faults found before taking it in to the dealers.

There is a 'sticky' at the start of the forum with members who own VagCom and are prepared to help. (viewtopic.php?f=19&t=240247).


----------



## condorgrey57 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi
Just wondering if a solution was found to this? I also have a 2007 tt fsi and the heater fan suddenly stopped working yesterday with no warning. All the lights on the controls work and there is heat coming out of the vent. I've looked at the fuses but can't see any on the list that relate to the fan? I'm so hoping this isn't going to be an expensive problem. It's only done 30k. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Measure voltage at the fan connector. That will tell you if it's the motor which is a good place to start.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Luckily, all the HVAC (heating, ventilation, air conditioning) controls are on that module in the dash panel and that just pulls out, so if it is faulty, it's a very straightforward fix. Replacement HVAC controllers are available on eBay and eBay.de for £25-£125, so it may not be megabucks to fix it either. The only thing to be aware of on the HVAC panels is that the US ones are in Fahrenheit and the Rest of the World controllers are in Celcius, so don't go buying one that says Gas Mark 6 or anything!


----------



## condorgrey57 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help. Are you able to tell me how to find the connector to check the voltage? Rang cardiff Audi and they were very unhelpful. They at least told me that there's no fuse for the blower


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just had the same problem with 2007 TTR V6 that I sold , needed a new motor that resides behind the glovebox , costs about £200 from eurocarparts


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

condorgrey57 said:


> Thanks for your help. Are you able to tell me how to find the connector to check the voltage? Rang cardiff Audi and they were very unhelpful. They at least told me that there's no fuse for the blower


There will probably be some sound deadening or insulation under the glove box, if you remove this you will probably be able to see the bottom of the blower and connections.

Last one I took out on a golf had some lugs on it, twisting it a few degrees let it drops straight out, was a piece of cake.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Quick check to see how bora11 got on with this one.

My Mk2 V6 has just come back from minor cosmetics at a local paint shop - unfortunately they managed to flatten the battery and the usual computer gremlins have struck - spoiler up, lamp out warnings, windows won't go up/down with one touch- these I know generally settle after a trip to charge battery & couple of re-starts - But there's a new problem with no blower - as further up this post, there are lights on the HVAC panel - no ventilation - luckily heated seats OK - coldest day of year here so far..

I just wondered how you all got on. I've not yet checked fuse or done VCDS scan as it's late, dark & cold. But those are my jobs for the morning.

Tips, advice all gratefully accepted.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

OK so HVAC is:
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component and/or Version: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060
Software Coding: 1049862
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3663CF5841669DF256-8062
2 Faults Found:

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 105772 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.17
Time: 00:00:05

01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2) 
003 - Mechanical Failure
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 147
Mileage: 105772 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.11.02
Time: 00:10:22

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 5.0°C
Speed: 47.0 km/h
(no units): 49.0
(no units): 224.0

Ross-Tech Wiki is here: - http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... r_.28V2.29

I'm hoping a trip to the fuse box might help - but if the fault says ''mechanical failure' I guess it's more like a new blower.

Question (not that it will get me anywhere) could this be voltage spikes during attempts at jump starting?


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi
This could be the blower motor/ brushes-- or the heater resistor -( sometimes called hedgehogs) 
If you remove the blower motor from the car and apply a 12v power to it - this will tell you if it is broken or not


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

McEnroe said:


> Hi
> This could be the blower motor/ brushes-- or the heater resistor -( sometimes called hedgehogs)
> If you remove the blower motor from the car and apply a 12v power to it - this will tell you if it is broken or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> McEnroe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Ordered a new fan of eBay. Went to change it and thought I'd try the old one. It now works so it was just locked probanly from not being used

However now I have put it all back the passenger air bag light is on the dash. Very annoying. Does this mean I didn't reconnect the wires properly?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It means that you turned on the ignition with the key switch in the glove box disconnected. That prompted a fault to be detected and you get that light on.

It will need VCDS to reset the light.


----------

